# Reproduction Pedals



## Jay81 (Jan 5, 2022)

Nice set of pedals with starburst end caps.

Straight axles, good threads.

One tiny boogered up spot on the left pedal where a wrench slipped. Not a big deal, and super close pic makes it look worse than it is, but I wanted to point it out.

No markings anywhere.

USPS money order only for payment.

Add $12 to the winning bid for shipping in the lower 48.


----------



## BFGforme (Jan 5, 2022)

50


----------



## Jay81 (Jan 5, 2022)

No deal.


----------

